# Only 6 days to live!!!!



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

This poor little girl only has 6 days to live.. And I keep upsetting myself by looking at these little babies that are so far away.. So what I want to do is Maybe get a "train" going to Adopt one of these little guys/gals from Down in LA figure out who is near there and have them pull then get some people who are willing to travel so far till the next one can Go and I can meet them Somewhere in NY State... I just really want to help and I wont be able to go to LA for about a year... 
Is there anyone out there willing to do this???
A4219129 GEMINI has 6 Day(s) Left to Live!

No necessarily for this Girl just in General.. :coolwink:
thank you Chi ppl


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, she is so sweet! I hope someone gets her!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I wish I could help. How do people do this job? Putting an animal to sleep....just so sad.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

ugh that makes me sooooooooooooo sick


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

If you have facebook, you can post a link. Get the word out to as many people as you can.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

tricializ said:


> If you have facebook, you can post a link. Get the word out to as many people as you can.


I did...  
I want to do everything I can to help her..


----------



## boorue (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm in Oregon, if someone could "train" her up to here I would definitely help or even keep her


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Have you tried contacting Chihuahua Rescue and Transport?

Chihuahua Rescue & Transport, Inc.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

boorue said:


> I'm in Oregon, if someone could "train" her up to here I would definitely help or even keep her


I am in southern Oregon, could probably have her for a short while if she was on her way to your home, but I can't travel very far either way...


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

foggy said:


> Have you tried contacting Chihuahua Rescue and Transport?
> 
> Chihuahua Rescue & Transport, Inc.



I just sent them a Msg I hope they can help her...


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

LovesMyPups said:


> I am in southern Oregon, could probably have her for a short while if she was on her way to your home, but I can't travel very far either way...


Ah thank you.. That is 2 people who can Help that way


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

I hope she is saved. Stray?...as in someone abandoned this chi?..


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

thinking of you


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

5 Days now.... I dont know why I feel connected to the Chihuahua... I made her my profile picture on FB and tagged a bunch of people... if i tagged you could you be oh so kind to share the pic please maybe someone out there will adopt her..
thank you xoxo


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Omg she's only TWO??? Holy cow she looks so old  She must have been through a lot! That is just sad. This breaks my heart. She deserves better! :sad5:


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

poor little girl, I really hope someone can save her


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Post like this make me feel so thankful for my girls and all of you on here who love your babies and spoil them. Every dog deserves to be treated the way we treat our dogs. With love and love and love! I wish every animal was treated this way


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hope you can save her shes so sweet


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Good grief, that's really so so sad. Euthanasia for space is always awful.

I hope someone saves her!


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

OMG this is heart breaking, I wish I was near enough to help, I hope this poor baby finds someone to give her the love she deserves.


----------



## Cherbabies (Jan 13, 2011)

How heartbreaking, I'd get her in a heartbeat if I could. I desperately hope she finds a new home, how anyone can abandon her is beyond me


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

This is heart breaking. I really don't know how all these kill shelters do their job. On FB, I have seen so many of these kind of post "how many days to be PTS" posts. Is there anywhere you could call the shelter and ask if they could save her for you (even with a small deposite of the adoption fees?) if the arrangement is not made in time? I don't know if they would do this or not. In UK, the shelters usually do a home check before even we could adopt a dog. So it takes at least 10 days before we could get the pet home. 

Hope you get this little girl.


----------



## Lesley (Jan 7, 2011)

This is so sad. Poor little things. 
This kind of adoption can and does work, I mean having people donate towards the costs and transporting the animal. 
It's a little different, but I did this for a horse (yes slightly different in size I know). But he was due to be sold by the farmer who owned him to a meat auction at the age of 3. I saw one photo of him and fell in love, at the same time people across the UK and France were donating money towards the cost of buying him off the farmer to prevent the meat market. 

I stumped up the remaining £650 and paid to have him transported from the South of France to the Midlands in the UK. A happy ending for this guy. 

It's worth trying to work something out, good luck with it and if I was in the USA I would definitely give her a home.


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

Awww it's just so horrible, I feel so bad but I just couldn't help. If someone on here or whatever adopted her that would just be so amazing, I'll be thinking of this little princess over the next few days, and I hope there will be good news! xx


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

i cant bring myself to look at the link and see her  wish i was over that way i`d defo help in what eva way i could.. makes me so sick x


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

amyalina25 said:


> i cant bring myself to look at the link and see her  wish i was over that way i`d defo help in what eva way i could.. makes me so sick x


Same here. I wasn't able to look either. Upsets me too much seeing their little faces.  I really hope she can be saved.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

foggy said:


> Same here. I wasn't able to look either. Upsets me too much seeing their little faces.  I really hope she can be saved.


i cant watch the adverts on tv of cruelty to animals etc.. upsets me way 2 much!


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

I understand why they do it... but these kind of adverts just seem really distasteful to me. Poor little girl.


----------



## boorue (Oct 22, 2010)

I found someone who can transport Gemini from the shelter and up to me right away the only thing is the cost is $250 for gas. I really want to help her out


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

boorue said:


> I found someone who can transport Gemini from the shelter and up to me right away the only thing is the cost is $250 for gas. I really want to help her out


where are you??


----------



## boorue (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm in Central Oregon, I can keep her here for awhile if you still want her and we can get it worked out to get her to you. Or if it doesn't work out for you to take her i'm willing to keep her


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

boorue said:


> I'm in Central Oregon, I can keep her here for awhile if you still want her and we can get it worked out to get her to you. Or if it doesn't work out for you to take her i'm willing to keep her


Is Medford, OR on the way? Depending on the day (sometimes my husband has our car to go to work) I could probably meet right off the I-5 and chip in $20 or so for gas!!!!!!!  I know it's not much to the $250...


----------



## boorue (Oct 22, 2010)

Medford would probably be on the way but I'm not 100%. I'm willing to pay the up front cost to get her out of there and saved


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I hope you guys can work this out!! I would LOVE to see her safe!!!!! She is just SO cute and seems so sweet. It would be amazing if you could get to her in time!


----------



## boorue (Oct 22, 2010)

So I just called the shelter about getting her and they told me she was adopted on Dec. 14th. I don't understand why she is on the website and it was she will be euthanized


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

boorue said:


> Medford would probably be on the way but I'm not 100%. I'm willing to pay the up front cost to get her out of there and saved


Do you have a day picked out yet?


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

boorue said:


> So I just called the shelter about getting her and they told me she was adopted on Dec. 14th. I don't understand why she is on the website and it was she will be euthanized


really??
I am confused


----------



## boorue (Oct 22, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> really??
> I am confused


I am very confused too 
I asked them about another one that was on there that said 5 days left and they said that she was there and I asked what you have to do to adopt and they said she is being spayed thursday and is going to an adoption event this weekend


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Weird... I am going to call them to find out whats up...


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

How very strange... I hope it's true she has been adopted, but odd!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Poor baby. I hope someone adopts her soon. Could you get in touch with a chihuahua rescue in the area to take her?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Maybe they just haven't updated the site yet to say she was adopted?? Although it's been over a month so very slow of them... Hmm.. but it's possible they just didn't update it. That would be wonderful if she was adopted. I can't see why they'd say that on the phone if she wasn't..


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

foggy said:


> Maybe they just haven't updated the site yet to say she was adopted?? Although it's been over a month so very slow of them... Hmm.. but it's possible they just didn't update it. That would be wonderful if she was adopted. I can't see why they'd say that on the phone if she wasn't..



I agree with you.. maybe they are just so overwhelmed they can't keep up on the site.. BUt Atleast shes in a home


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Phew just read the thread thank goodness she's been adopted.


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

WTF?! Do they just kill them after a certain time in the shelter?! What the hell is wrong with those people!!!!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

HollieC said:


> WTF?! Do they just kill them after a certain time in the shelter?! What the hell is wrong with those people!!!!!!


Yes, that's how they do here in the states, unbelievable isn't it? Anywhere from 6 - 9 million cats and dogs are euthanized EVERY SINGLE YEAR here. It breaks my heart. We have a massive overpopulation of animals here because people are morons and don't spay and neuter and we also have massive overbreeding here with BYB's and puppy mills trying to make a buck. This is not to mention animals that are used for sports, like greyhound racing, and then put to sleep when they're not longer needed. It's absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

HollieC said:


> WTF?! Do they just kill them after a certain time in the shelter?! What the hell is wrong with those people!!!!!!





foggy said:


> Yes, that's how they do here in the states, unbelievable isn't it?


I don't know about the rest of the country but it seems like no-kill shelters are thankfully more of the norm here in the Eastern PA and New Jersey area.


----------



## Island Protector (Dec 31, 2010)

foggy said:


> Yes, that's how they do here in the states, unbelievable isn't it? Anywhere from 6 - 9 million cats and dogs are euthanized EVERY SINGLE YEAR here. It breaks my heart. We have a massive overpopulation of animals here because people are morons and don't spay and neuter and we also have massive overbreeding here with BYB's and puppy mills trying to make a buck. This is not to mention animals that are used for sports, like greyhound racing, and then put to sleep when they're not longer needed. It's absolutely disgusting.


It's the same way in the UK too


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

its sad really..


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

foggy said:


> Yes, that's how they do here in the states, unbelievable isn't it? Anywhere from 6 - 9 million cats and dogs are euthanized EVERY SINGLE YEAR here. It breaks my heart. We have a massive overpopulation of animals here because people are morons and don't spay and neuter and we also have massive overbreeding here with BYB's and puppy mills trying to make a buck. This is not to mention animals that are used for sports, like greyhound racing, and then put to sleep when they're not longer needed. It's absolutely disgusting.


Thankfully, a lot of greyhound kennels now work with rescues so that dogs that have to be retired or don't make the cut go into rescue and get placed, rather than being euthanized. And, a lot of racing kennels actually take really nice care of their dogs. A sick, miserable dog isn't going to be as fast as the fit, healthy one. Some kennels are pits, though, no question. Just like in anything, there are good and bad kennels.



Zippy said:


> I don't know about the rest of the country but it seems like no-kill shelters are thankfully more of the norm here in the Eastern PA and New Jersey area.


Remember that the job of municipal shelters is to take in all stray or unwanted animals. They must have available kennel space at all times to do their job. No shelter euthanizes because they don't like animals or thinks pets deserve to be put down. They euthanize because there's no space and no other option. I've worked with municipal shelters before, and I admire so many of the staff and volunteers that give their time and lives to these places. They are doing their best to save animals in really difficult and often heartbreaking circumstances.

'No-kill' shelters are great and they can take a lot of the burden off of municipal shelters if they get some of their dogs from shelters that do have to euthanize. But, remember that the reason private shelters don't euthanize is because, when they're full, they're allowed to say 'I'm sorry, but we can't take in anymore animals' and close their doors until they have kennel space again. And those unwanted animals that might have otherwise gone to them will have to go, instead, to the municipal shelter which isn't allowed to close their doors. They must accept all animals. 

Ideally, municipal and private shelters all work together to minimize the euthanasia of animals in their county as much as possible, but they're all a part of the same network. I'm always leery of rescues that use their 'no-kill' status as a reason to adopt from them rather than somewhere else in the county. It demonstrates a lack of understanding or the desire to elevate their own adoption numbers without any interest in working with other shelters in their community.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Island Protector said:


> It's the same way in the UK too


That's not the case where i am from at least.
The Dogs trust never put a healthy dog to sleep.
I have been sponsoring a dog called Jasper for years, cause he is unable to be rehomed due to health reasons and being very scared.
Am pretty sure it's the same for the PDSA and SSPCA/RCPCA too.
They are not government funded so rely on sponsors and donations, but they keep the dogs there till they are rehomed.

Anyway am glad that this wee one seems to have had a happy ending.
They really should update the site so people know the outcome though.


----------



## Harley's mum (Nov 9, 2010)

Has someone called the shelter ?? HOw can I help / I live in seattle. I can donate a small amt of money....
we need to act now. Can anyone down there house her for a short time ?


----------



## Island Protector (Dec 31, 2010)

Terri said:


> That's not the case where i am from at least.
> The Dogs trust never put a healthy dog to sleep.
> I have been sponsoring a dog called Jasper for years, cause he is unable to be rehomed due to health reasons and being very scared.
> Am pretty sure it's the same for the PDSA and SSPCA/RCPCA too.
> ...


Oh really. I guess it's different in different places in the UK, same as in the US where some cities are no kill. But many dogs are put to sleep in both countries.


----------



## kimberlymorrill (Feb 18, 2011)

Just checked the site... it says she was adopted! Yay!


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Thats SAD... Poor baby. That stuff is very heartbreaking to 
say the least. She looks like a beauty, amazing someone didn't
adopt her sooner. Hopefully she has a great home now and happy. 

It was nice of you to try to help out, your a person with
a heart. With the failing economy
I guess many are having probs. keeping there pets these days
and unfortunatly these stories will prob. be more of. :-(
Blessings.


----------



## angellovesanimals (Jan 11, 2011)

That is really sad  It said she was adopted on Jan. 30th though


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm confused? It says she's been adopted 1/30/11.


----------

